# Nice prepper clip



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

well done i think.
Produced by a gunshop.
Episode 1:


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

Damn right it's good!


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Good production values.

Mostly well thought out.

I saw to mistakes (fatale fails)

1. Never approach your BOL at night with the lights on. If there are squatters in the house they will see you coming and will bail into the woods. The bad guys would now have the drop on them from the dark. They should have parked 1/4 mile away and approached in stealth.

2. When the intruder came the BOL, the good guy approached him with his back to the bad guys truck, big mistake.


----------

